# Concealed Carry Holster for Springfield XDm??



## kevinm783

Alright, I've added a 9mm to the collection...went with an all black XDm (mainly because my dad beat me to the stainless/black, and I can't get the same thing he does, now can I???)

Anyways, looking at crossbreed supertuck in addition to the miami style I will get for the winter months i spend up north. Any opinions, or directions to something more comfortable for concealed carry?

Happy new year to all!


----------



## VAMarine

I've heard lots of good things about the Super Tuck, I've spoke with the owner on a couple of occasions and he's a standup guy, he's one of the few outfits that offers a 2 week money back guarantee if you don't like the holster.

All that being said, I like an all leather IWB and prefer loops to clips and went with an HBE COM III for my IWB:




























And for an OWB I went with a UBG Regulator:










Another option that is similar (IMHO a better built option) to the Super Tuck is the MTAC from Comptac

We may be getting a SuperTuck shortly, and I'll probably order an MTAC to do a side by side comparison of the two.


----------



## kevinm783

Damn, man, are you stalking my posts or what?? Haha. Thanks for input. I'll check the others out as well. I have a feeling that I will end up with closet full of holsters that I hate like every other CC rookie.


----------



## VAMarine

kevinm783 said:


> Damn, man, are you stalking my posts or what?? Haha. Thanks for input. I'll check the others out as well. I have a feeling that I will end up with closet full of holsters that I hate like every other CC rookie.


Just remember, there's always eBay for unwanted holsters. :smt033


----------



## kevinm783

OK, all, bought a Comp-Tac MTACT IWB holser for the XDm...two words "f'ing awesome". It is very comfortable and it almost feels like the gun isn't even on my hip. I carry about 5 o'clock and have no discomfort sitting, standing, driving, etc. It is a big ugly holster, but it works. Highly reccomend it!


----------



## VAMarine

kevinm783 said:


> OK, all, bought a Comp-Tac MTACT IWB holser for the XDm...two words "f'ing awesome". It is very comfortable and it almost feels like the gun isn't even on my hip. I carry about 5 o'clock and have no discomfort sitting, standing, driving, etc. It is a big ugly holster, but it works. Highly reccomend it!


Congrats, my half brother bought one for his Walther PPS and is quite happy with it as well.


----------

